# [aeskulap] un viewer per documenti DICOM (medicina)

## cloc3

ho provato a installare eskulap.

un software per visualizzare i file DICOM, un formato utilizzato in campo sanitario per immagini biomediche e dati associati.

le istruzioni sul sito non sono del tutto sufficienti, a causa di alcuni piccoli bachi.

ho già segnalato i miei problemi sulla mailing list ufficiale, ma, in attesa delle correzioni, riporto qui i passi salienti:

prima di tutto ho creato un opportuno overlay:

```

mkdir -f /usr/local/portage/media-gfx/aeskulap/files

```

poi ho scaricato l'ebuild per gentoo da cvs, con il comando indicato nelle istruzioni.

quel ebuild, tuttavia, ha richiesto alcune piccole modifiche. Pertanto riporto qui integralmente la mia versione:

```

s939 aeskulap # cat aeskulap-20060223.ebuild 

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /sources/aeskulap/portage-aeskulap/media-gfx/aeskulap/aeskulap-20060223.ebuild,v 1.2 2006/03/06 17:51:50 braindead Exp $

inherit eutils cvs flag-o-matic multilib

ECVS_SERVER="cvs.sv.gnu.org:/sources/aeskulap"

ECVS_MODULE="aeskulap"

ECVS_LOCALNAME="aeskulap"

S=${WORKDIR}/${ECVS_LOCALNAME}

DESCRIPTION="A medical image viewer and DICOM network client"

HOMEPAGE="http://aeskulap.nongnu.org"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86 amd64 ppc"

LICENSE="GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 BSD"

IUSE="gnome"

ARCH=""

RDEPEND=">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.5

   >=dev-libs/glib-2.6.5

   >=gnome-base/gconf-2.10.0

   >=gnome-base/libglade-2.5.0

   >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.20

   >=x11-libs/pango-1.4.0

   >=dev-libs/libxslt-1.0.15

   media-libs/fontconfig

   sys-libs/zlib

   media-libs/libpng

   media-libs/tiff

   >=sys-devel/gcc-3

   >=dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.3

   >=dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.6

   >=dev-cpp/glibmm-2.6

   >=dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.6

   >=dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6"   

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   sys-devel/gettext

   dev-util/pkgconfig

   >=dev-util/intltool-0.29"

src_compile() {

   epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${PN}_aconfiguration-gconf.patch

   ./autogen.sh 

   ./configure --host=${CHOST} \

      --libdir=/usr/$(get_libdir) \

      --prefix=/usr \

      --disable-schemas-install || die

   

   emake || die

}

src_install() {

   make DESTDIR="${D}" install

}

DOCS="COPYING COPYING.LIB COPYING.DCMTK README"

```

come si vede, è presente anche una piccola patch, da collocare nella cartella files:

```
s939 aeskulap # cat files/aeskulap_aconfiguration-gconf.patch 

diff -ruN ../aeskulap.orig/configuration/aconfiguration-gconf.cpp ./configuration/aconfiguration-gconf.cpp

--- ../aeskulap.orig/configuration/aconfiguration-gconf.cpp   2007-05-10 16:29:59.000000000 +0200

+++ ./configuration/aconfiguration-gconf.cpp   2010-06-22 21:52:54.421111008 +0200

@@ -126,7 +126,7 @@

       }

       else {

          char buffer[50];

-         snprintf(buffer, sizeof(buffer), "Server%li", list->size()+1);

+         g_snprintf(buffer, sizeof(buffer), "Server%li", list->size()+1);

          servername = buffer;

       }

```

ecco fatto:

```

s939 ~ # ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-gfx/aeskulap/aeskulap-20060223.ebuild manifest

s939 ~ # emerge -av aeskulap

```

----------

## darkmanPPT

il link alla homepage del programma è sbagliato.

invece di 

ahttp://aeskulap.nongnu.org/

metti

http://aeskulap.nongnu.org/

----------

